# Cyclone Board Track Racer



## dave the wave (Jun 5, 2015)

here's one.i used a 1934-36 shelby motorbike.


----------



## drwood (Jun 20, 2015)

Very nice Dave. i like it !!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 20, 2015)

Dave, 
Are you going to drop a motor in it?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 20, 2015)

That's fun Dave.  Very cool!


----------

